# Back at it. Fall 2016/Winter 2017 Grow



## Locked (Sep 5, 2016)

Pretty sure I have been dark for well over a Year now. I stockpiled a bunch of bud and wax and took a break.  Between work, Politics, and Life I was burnt out. Now that the stockpile has been diminished it is time to fire it up once again. I will be starting from Bean as I am holding on to Zero cuts right now. 

Just got my Amazon delivery with some missing pieces to the puzzle. 







Genetics will be the following:





Larry OG x OG Hammy( My personal Larry OG cut from Cali Connection)
Goji OG F3 x Larry OG
3 S1 beans from a HippySlayer I grew out awhile back

Soil will be my Mix of Miracle Grow Seed Starter, Perlite, and Sweet Lime.

Veg will be under HO T5's.

Flowering will happen in a 4x4x6.5 tent under 2 LED fixtures.

Nutrients will be the usual. GH 3 Part. 

No pots bigger than 1 gallon will be used. 1/2 gallon plastic pots in Veg and 1 gallon Smart Pots in Flower. Beans will begin in Solo Cups.

Will do my best to keep this updated. 

View attachment 20160905_160627.jpg


View attachment 20160905_160710.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 5, 2016)

cant wait hammy. sure hope i dont forget about this journal. i think i will mark my calendar. need to see this. if u dont see me near finish, PLEASE WAKE ME UP if u can. THANKS!!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> cant wait hammy. sure hope i dont forget about this journal. i think i will mark my calendar. need to see this. if u dont see me near finish, PLEASE WAKE ME UP if u can. THANKS!!!



Thanks Brother. Will do.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2016)

View attachment welcome back, missed you.png
View attachment hamster hat.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2016)

grass hopper, up in thread tools on the right, there is a drop down box you can subscribe to Hammy's journal... Excuse me if you already knew that.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks Rose.  I have to get the rust off it has been so long.   
Trying to decide if I should go moist paper towel method or direct to soil.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2016)

I vote soil.


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I vote soil.



Me too.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2016)

About time HL.
Missing your bud porn.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 5, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> grass hopper, up in thread tools on the right, there is a drop down box you can subscribe to Hammy's journal... Excuse me if you already knew that.:vap-Bong_smoker:


 
thanks rose, no i did not know that. NICE MOUSE!!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2016)

pcduck said:


> About time HL.
> Missing your bud porn.



Thanks pc...me too. Nothing sexier than some Dank Frosty buds in your tent. Then in your bowl.


----------



## stinkyelements (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice, good to see your back at it


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2016)

stinkyelements said:


> Nice, good to see your back at it



Thanks, stinky. Glad to be back at it again myself.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> thanks rose, no i did not know that. NICE MOUSE!!!



I was hoping it was a hamster..lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 6, 2016)

Show me the buds. Lol   So good to see you.   I was waiting for this moment.  Ive always told u.  U were a huge inspiration with your 1sy 2nd and 3rd grows.  And stayed motivating me all the way till now.   Go get em Professor HL


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2016)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> Show me the buds. Lol   So good to see you.   I was waiting for this moment.  Ive always told u.  U were a huge inspiration with your 1sy 2nd and 3rd grows.  And stayed motivating me all the way till now.   Go get em Professor HL



Thanks Dr.  It's on.


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2016)

Ten Total. 

3 Hippy Slayer S1
3 Goji OG F3 x Larry OG
4 Larry OG x OG Hammy( My personal Larry OG cut from Cali Connection)





View attachment 20160906_211213.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 7, 2016)

Be careful with the Hippyslayer hammy......... one of the hardest to grow strains I've grown......... some the most potent I've ever smoked.......... keep the lowers cleaned up good......... cause she will throw some nanners.


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Be careful with the Hippyslayer hammy......... one of the hardest to grow strains I've grown......... some the most potent I've ever smoked.......... keep the lowers cleaned up good......... cause she will throw some nanners.



Yeah I have grown her a couple times now.  The reason I have S1`s is because she has thrown nanners in the past and I got a couple beans.  She is definitely the strongest smoke I have had and very stingy yield wise.    Thanks.


----------



## Kraven (Sep 8, 2016)

I cant seem to coax more than two good solid zips out of her myself, but well worth the pain in the *** she is.


----------



## Locked (Sep 8, 2016)

Kraven said:


> I cant seem to coax more than two good solid zips out of her myself, but well worth the pain in the *** she is.



Don't feel bad 2 ounces dry off her is a victory. She is the stingiest yielder I have ever grown. That being said she is also the Top Fire Dank I have ever grown and smoked. Well worth the trouble.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok now i gotta see what u guys are talking about.  To me the Og Kush is the strongest now days


----------



## Locked (Sep 10, 2016)

First one above soil is a Goji OG F3 x Larry OG.


----------



## Locked (Sep 11, 2016)

3 more above ground. 

2 Hippy Slayer S1's.
1 Larry OG x Hammy OG.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 12, 2016)

I love new beginnings!    Im starting a few more beans in a week to b ready by the 23rd.   Good luck Master Lewis!   Can't wait to b growing MJ side by side like the old days


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2016)

La Familia.







View attachment 20160914_202530.jpg


View attachment 20160914_202534.jpg


View attachment 20160914_202538.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice little hippie killas!   Green Mojo!!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2016)

So exactly 2 weeks now and here is where we are at. 

I transplanted the 2 biggest earlier than normal.  Just want to stay ahead of things and not have to play catch up. 
It's a Hippy Slayer S1 and a Larry OG x Hammy OG. 

Before and then after. 

View attachment 20160920_223454.jpg


View attachment 20160920_223445.jpg


View attachment 20160920_223449.jpg


View attachment 20160920_224008.jpg


View attachment 20160920_224012.jpg


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2016)

The other 3. 

View attachment 20160920_223512.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 21, 2016)

Hope all is well mang...  Mojo for the beaners....  :48:

guess I should have went to page 2 before I replied...  lol


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2016)

Welcome back Hamster !-- It is a trying time !-- I've heard about your grows in small containers -- Looking forward to learning something from U !--


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2016)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Hope all is well mang...  Mojo for the beaners....  :48:
> 
> guess I should have went to page 2 before I replied...  lol



Thanks brosef.  Work is crazy but all is well.


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2016)

Keef said:


> Welcome back Hamster !-- It is a trying time !-- I've heard about your grows in small containers -- Looking forward to learning something from U !--



Thanks Keef.  Yeah I tend to keep the containers small. Nothing will be bigger than a One Gallon pot.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 21, 2016)

Ok let me know the whole setup.   Tems highs and lows average mix ratio.  Watering technique.   Distance between bulbs and top of plants.  How many fan or what ventilation system u using.   How many t5 you have on?  R u running them lights 24hrs?   I like soil like ocean forest or happy frog but i hate having to deal with bugs from the store.   I love ur 1gl smart pots i might try it next time!   Ur babies are looking like future fat cows i love the wide leaves from the OGs.  Green mojo


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2016)

I started in dirt got those cursed dog picker knats ( fungus knats ) -- Got frustrated and had no one to teach me !-- Bought an aero cloner then cut off the top of the plants and threw the dirt out !-- They root and I made a mad research about nutes !-- Took awhile but I figured it out eventually !-- I copied that aero cloner on a larger scale fixed problems as they arose !-- Wasn't /isn't easy but I'm getting it !-- I've learned to use a live res. and we doing alright !-- Lots of better pharmers around but I try ! --35 gallon totes with 12 gallons of nute water spraying straight up thru micro sprayers !--15min. On --15 minutes off !-- Last cycle I ran the whole cycle of 2 1/2 months without changing the res. Just topping it off !-- Worked well !-- Not all varieties work well for me so I keep what works and clone the hell out of it and start more varieties !-


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2016)

Sorry Dr. Rob !-- Got stoned and told U what I do !-- When I just came to visit !-- I'm old and been smoking cannabis since 1973 plus the head injury !-- I get confused easily !


----------



## yarddog (Sep 21, 2016)

I will be checking in, glad to see you growing again hammy.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey Hammy, some green mojo for the girls. glad to see your growing again


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey Hammy, some green mojo for the girls. glad to see your growing again



Thanks Hush.


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2016)

yarddog said:


> I will be checking in, glad to see you growing again hammy.



Thank bro.


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2016)

Not surprisingly I have had some ph issues.  Needed to get things tweaked.  Think  all is well now. 

View attachment 20161002_140120.jpg


View attachment 20161002_140123.jpg


View attachment 20161002_140158.jpg


View attachment 20161002_140152.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 4, 2016)

Theyll b alright.  Green mojo G.   How many weeks u gonna veg for u think?


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2016)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> Theyll b alright.  Green mojo G.   How many weeks u gonna veg for u think?



Till they show sex.


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2016)

Some pics of where we were to where we are now.

Had some ph issues early on but everything has been rectified now. 

These are up to the 12th of October. 

View attachment 20161002_140123.jpg


View attachment 20161004_000434.jpg


View attachment 20161004_000438.jpg


View attachment 20161004_000441.jpg


View attachment 20161005_154730.jpg


View attachment 20161012_001340.jpg


View attachment 20161012_001343.jpg


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2016)

These are as of today the 16th. I took 2 clones off my Hammy OG x Larry OG. 

Also transplanted all to their final ONE Gallon Smart Pots. 

View attachment 20161016_003142.jpg


View attachment 20161016_003145.jpg


View attachment 20161016_003148.jpg


View attachment 20161016_003152.jpg


View attachment 20161016_140038.jpg


View attachment 20161016_140102.jpg


View attachment 20161016_140108.jpg


View attachment 20161016_141445.jpg


View attachment 20161016_141449.jpg


View attachment 20161016_141452.jpg


View attachment 20161016_141457.jpg


View attachment 20161016_143845.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Oct 16, 2016)

Looking good hammy


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2016)

yarddog said:


> Looking good hammy



Thanks brosef.


----------



## Locked (Oct 22, 2016)

Pictures to come later but I will be flipping 2  of the plants tonight.  They have alternating nodes but show no signs of Sex yet.  The flip should make them show as male or female.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 23, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Pictures to come later but I will be flipping 2  of the plants tonight.  They have alternating nodes but show no signs of Sex yet.  The flip should make them show as male or female.



There u are.   Good luck with the female ratio


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2016)

Some pics of the 2 in Flower now. 

View attachment 20161023_222559.jpg


View attachment 20161023_222602.jpg


View attachment 20161027_222537.jpg


View attachment 20161027_222541.jpg


View attachment 20161027_222631.jpg


View attachment 20161027_222707.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2016)

You do rock your grows Hamster K lewis...   The K is for kannabis king... I just made that up... If you ever need some new smart pots, let me know...lol you get your money out of those.. I love to see you growing again... Thanks for posting.


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> You do rock your grows Hamster K lewis...   The K is for kannabis king... I just made that up... If you ever need some new smart pots, let me know...lol you get your money out of those.. I love to see you growing again... Thanks for posting.



Haha...thanks Rose. They look ugly but still work great. I can't imagine not using Smart Pots at this point. They make the plants so much happier. 

Cloning has been 100 percent success rate so far using the 2 liter Coke bottle method.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 30, 2016)

What LED fixture is that?   Nice lookin plant broski im sure will b seeing huge buds in no time


----------



## Locked (Nov 18, 2016)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> What LED fixture is that?   Nice lookin plant broski im sure will b seeing huge buds in no time



The big one is a custom unit. the smaller one is a Mars I believe. 
This one. >>>>https://www.mars-hydro.com/from-series/reflector/mars-hydro-reflector-144.html


----------



## Locked (Nov 18, 2016)

Had to do some shopping to get the grow up to snuff. My 4x4x6.5 foot Flower Tent is getting old and needed to be replaced. It lasted a couple of years and was like 120 bucks free shipping back when I got it. I replaced it with another 4x4x6.5 that was 80 bucks shipped. I also replaced the Bigger LED Unit with another LED Grow light.  Found a good deal and decided to take a chance. 
Got this light. 

View attachment kingled.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2016)

Looking really good Hammy! Do you have pics of your OG hammy? You know I'm a pic fiend:vap-Bong_smoker:.

Nice sigs btw.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Looking really good Hammy! Do you have pics of your OG hammy? You know I'm a pic fiend:vap-Bong_smoker:.
> 
> Nice sigs btw.



Thanks. I will post some pics up soon. I have some of the new light and tent and the ladies in the tent. Will get them up in a couple minutes.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2016)

Some Pics. Old Flower Tent, New Light New Flower Tent. 

View attachment 20161115_233328.jpg


View attachment 20161115_233331.jpg


View attachment 20161115_233336.jpg


View attachment 20161119_190216.jpg


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2016)

More pics... 

View attachment 20161115_233217.jpg


View attachment 20161115_233247.jpg


View attachment 20161115_233340.jpg


View attachment 20161117_230009.jpg


View attachment 20161119_190401.jpg


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2016)

New tent with new light. 

View attachment 20161119_191752.jpg


View attachment 20161119_191758.jpg


View attachment 20161119_191803.jpg


View attachment 20161119_195031.jpg


View attachment 20161119_195035.jpg


View attachment 20161119_195245.jpg


View attachment 20161119_195250.jpg


View attachment 20161119_195256.jpg


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2016)

Some of the kids in the Bullpen and the 2 clones with roots showing. Been at 100 percent success on cloning this run. 

View attachment 20161120_161107.jpg


View attachment 20161120_161433.jpg


View attachment 20161120_161441.jpg


View attachment 20161120_161446.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2016)

Looking good Hammy. Pulling up a chair.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 22, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> The big one is a custom unit. the smaller one is a Mars I believe.
> This one. >>>>https://www.mars-hydro.com/from-series/reflector/mars-hydro-reflector-144.html



Sweet 1200w Led. Good prices on both leds n ur new tent


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good Hammy. Pulling up a chair.



Thanks. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2016)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> Sweet 1200w Led. Good prices on both leds n ur new tent



Thanks DR. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2016)

Outside the tent. 

View attachment 20161122_222819.jpg


View attachment 20161122_222825.jpg


View attachment 20161122_222843.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Nov 24, 2016)

We're these under you new light


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 25, 2016)

Budlight said:


> We're these under you new light


:yeahthat:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2016)

Looks great hammy! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2016)

Budlight said:


> We're these under you new light



Yes. Running that new light with the Mars. 4x4 tent.


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Looks great hammy! Happy thanksgiving!



Thanks my Friend. Happy Thanksgiving and Holidays to You as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2016)

How are these flowering already... Looking nice and pretty Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> How are these flowering already... Looking nice and pretty Hammy.





Thanks Rose. 
These broke soil on 9-10-16 and 9-11-16. So they are about 10 weeks old. Been flowering for a couple weeks.


----------



## Budlight (Nov 26, 2016)

There definitely looking good keep up the good work my friend


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

As always Hammy,,,looking good. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2016)

Budlight said:


> There definitely looking good keep up the good work my friend








WeedHopper said:


> As always Hammy,,,looking good. Yehaaaaaaaaa



Thanks you 2. Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Locked (Nov 27, 2016)

The girls as of 11-27-16.  Loving the new tent and the new LED Light. 

View attachment 20161127_184457.jpg


View attachment 20161127_184602.jpg


View attachment 20161127_185937.jpg


View attachment 20161127_185942.jpg


View attachment 20161127_185947.jpg


View attachment 20161127_185959.jpg


View attachment 20161127_190018.jpg


View attachment 20161127_190029.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 27, 2016)

looking good hammy....... them girls are liking some bondage under the LEDs.


----------



## Locked (Nov 27, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> looking good hammy....... them girls are liking some bondage under the LEDs.



Thanks. I need to double down on the Bondage part. Been way too easy on them.


----------



## Locked (Dec 4, 2016)

Starting to get Sexy. LED Lights are still rocking. 

View attachment 20161202_002159.jpg


View attachment 20161202_002213.jpg


View attachment 20161202_002219.jpg


View attachment 20161202_002226.jpg


View attachment 20161202_002231.jpg


View attachment 20161202_002242.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 5, 2016)

Makes me want to buy some leds


----------



## Mountain209man (Dec 5, 2016)

Damn I'm need to get my tent as well. Went on the cheaper side an got 2 galaxy hydro 600 led. Not sure if a 48x48x60 is an ideal space for these lights? Any suggestions. Plants are stunning hamster


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome ham.....I love watching them start from seed.


Great job. Can't wait for the finish!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome ham.....I love watching them start from seed.


Great job. Can't wait for the finish!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2016)

Looking real good Hammy, as usual


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2016)

Lesso said:


> Makes me want to buy some leds







Mountain209man said:


> Damn I'm need to get my tent as well. Went on the cheaper side an got 2 galaxy hydro 600 led. Not sure if a 48x48x60 is an ideal space for these lights? Any suggestions. Plants are stunning hamster







TLC said:


> Wow, picture #5 on post #77 looks SO healthy and gorgeous!
> 
> Someone has things dialed in.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the great pictures.




Thanks peeps. Loving the new tent and the new LED.


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Awesome ham.....I love watching them start from seed.
> 
> 
> Great job. Can't wait for the finish!
> ...


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2016)

Pics from yesterday 12-9-16. 

View attachment 20161208_001137.jpg


View attachment 20161208_001142.jpg


View attachment 20161208_001146.jpg


View attachment 20161208_001157.jpg


View attachment 20161208_001226.jpg


View attachment 20161210_005153.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 10, 2016)

ladies are luvin them LEDs...  nice work amigo...  :48:


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2016)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> ladies are luvin them LEDs...  nice work amigo...  :48:



That they are my friend. Thanks.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 11, 2016)

Coming along. I bet they smell amazing.


----------



## Locked (Dec 11, 2016)

Lesso said:


> Coming along. I bet they smell amazing.



Yeah they are beginning to stank.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice job Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Dec 11, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice job Hammy.



Thanks Bro.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 11, 2016)

Looking good hammy!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2016)

Well Hamster Lewis, you didn't lose your ability to rock a grow like crazy!  So pretty. Did you show us your new led? Did I miss it.   Ya know hammy, i think i could pick your grow out of a line up... it is that special..


----------



## Locked (Dec 11, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Well Hamster Lewis, you didn't lose your ability to rock a grow like crazy!  So pretty. Did you show us your new led? Did I miss it.   Ya know hammy, i think i could pick your grow out of a line up... it is that special..



Thanks Rose...yes there are pics. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=996378&postcount=55


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=996461&postcount=59


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you for the links Hammy. I have a friend that grows and sells lush lighting, I have been kinda thinking about it but they are stupid expensive but i have watched her grows for a while and they are nice.. Looks like you got a good deal. I do think they increase trichomes.. do you?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2016)

Everything with Hammys LED grows the Trichs seem to be much better then other lights. Very cool


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2016)

TLC said:


> Hamster, do you think running 2 of the King Plus 1200's would be acceptable in a 4x4x7 tent?
> 
> The price on that King Plus @ 186.00 seems very fair.
> 
> ...



In my opinion 2 of the lights I have would easily cover a 4x4 area. Just make sure you have enough head space. I am in a 4x4x6.5.   
As for that light you linked to.  It says it covers up to a little more than 5x5 area.  I can believe that.  Just not sure why it is so much more than the light I got.  Mine has 120 10 watt LEDs that one has 200 6watt LEDs.  Personally if you have the money I would get 2 of the ones I have.  I will be getting one more myself and moving the Mars unit to the Veg Tent.


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2016)

TLC said:


> Thanks Hamster!



You are welcome TLC.


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2016)

Pulled 2 ladies out of the tent tonight for a photo shoot. One has not been photographed outside the tent since the flip. She is large and in charge and the sexiest girl in my tent.  The other one has been out before and is the spitting image of my Larry OG I kept for years. She is Goji x Hammy OG (Cali Connection Larry OG). 

View attachment 20161213_213237.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213243.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213249.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213253.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213259.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213312.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213319.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213326.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213333.jpg


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2016)

This is the Goji X Hammy OG That is a spitting image of my Larry OG. The previous one leans way more Goji. 

View attachment 20161213_212928.jpg


View attachment 20161213_212939.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213000.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213006.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213011.jpg


View attachment 20161213_213022.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 14, 2016)

Pretty girls hamster.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey buddy how's it going I was thinking about ordering same light you did but I will only be using it on fresh cuttings and babies do you think I would be better off going with the 1000 instead of the one you got  I will only be using it to grow them about 8 inches to maybe 10 inches tall


----------



## Locked (Dec 14, 2016)

Budlight said:


> Hey buddy how's it going I was thinking about ordering same light you did but I will only be using it on fresh cuttings and babies do you think I would be better off going with the 1000 instead of the one you got  I will only be using it to grow them about 8 inches to maybe 10 inches tall



Honestly I would go with HO T5 lighting if you are using it for just that.


----------



## Locked (Dec 14, 2016)

Lesso said:


> Pretty girls hamster.



Thanks.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 15, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Honestly I would go with HO T5 lighting if you are using it for just that.



 im running T fives Lewis but  I need a bunch more so by the time I priced out the amount of 3 foot T fives I can fit in the same spot would be the same price as buying the LED  I just don't want to overpower the little ones with the LED if it's too strong


----------



## Locked (Dec 15, 2016)

Budlight said:


> im running T fives Lewis but  I need a bunch more so by the time I priced out the amount of 3 foot T fives I can fit in the same spot would be the same price as buying the LED  I just don't want to overpower the little ones with the LED if it's too strong



Got ya.  You definitely would need to keep them far above the little ones.  At least the new light I bought. The Mars don't seem as intense.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks Lewis  I greatly appreciate the advice and your girls are looking beautiful


----------



## Locked (Dec 15, 2016)

Budlight said:


> Thanks Lewis  I greatly appreciate the advice and your girls are looking beautiful



No problem and thanks. On a side note. The last time I did veg with my Mars LED light when I first got it, I noticed the plants needed like half the nutrients then under the HO T5's. So that is something to consider.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 15, 2016)

I will definitely keep an eye on that and thank you for the heads up hope you're having a good evening


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2016)

Hammy knows what he be talken about. :48:


----------



## Budlight (Dec 16, 2016)

:48:





WeedHopper said:


> Hammy knows what he be talken about.



 I will agree with you hopper he's a good person to listen to  his work speaks for itself
:48:


----------



## Locked (Dec 22, 2016)

Late night at work but I took some pics. 
Chugging along. Sexiness level rising. 

View attachment 20161222_004641.jpg


View attachment 20161222_002019.jpg


View attachment 20161222_002025.jpg


View attachment 20161222_002033.jpg


View attachment 20161222_002042.jpg


View attachment 20161222_002052.jpg


View attachment 20161222_002108.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Dec 22, 2016)

Lewis  you are definitely getting your sexy on you looking good my friend  :48:


----------



## Locked (Dec 22, 2016)

Budlight said:


> Lewis  you are definitely getting your sexy on you looking good my friend  :48:



Thanks.  Another week and it is time to start checking trichomes.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 22, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks.  Another week and it is time to start checking trichomes.



Are you going to have to knock all that "snow" off of them first?...lol


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2016)

Lesso said:


> Are you going to have to knock all that "snow" off of them first?...lol



Ha. Luckily that snow is what I will be checking for cloudy to Amber Trichomes.


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2016)

TLC said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> Nice work.



Thanks. I just baby sit. The genetics, nutrients and light do the heavy lifting. &#128522;


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 23, 2016)

Goji x hammy OG...want!!!


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Goji x hammy OG...want!!!



Haha. Me to. Can't wait to smoke it. Happy Holidays my Friend.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2016)

Hammy, I hope you have a good holiday. Peace and love to you and yours.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks Rose and WH.  Happy Holidays.  Been working till 11pm almost every night for the last two weeks. Luckily I only have 10 hours left I can work tonight before I hit the 60 hour limit. I am beat.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2016)

I bet are you still driving or did you move to another job?  Get some rest man.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 23, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Haha. Me to. Can't wait to smoke it. Happy Holidays my Friend.



Any pics of the hammy OG?


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Any pics of the hammy OG?



>>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=999780&postcount=107


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2016)

Glad we can upload pics again. These are from a couple days ago at lights on. 

View attachment 20161224_003717.jpg


View attachment 20161224_003733.jpg


View attachment 20161224_003738.jpg


View attachment 20161224_003755.jpg


View attachment 20161224_003801.jpg


View attachment 20161224_003816.jpg


View attachment 20161224_003821.jpg


View attachment 20161224_003825.jpg


View attachment 20161224_003830.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Dec 26, 2016)

Looking beautiful my friend just out of curiosity how tall are they


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2016)

Budlight said:


> Looking beautiful my friend just out of curiosity how tall are they



Thanks. I will take actual measurements tonight but rough guess is around the three smaller ones are maybe 30 inches including the pot. The Hippy Slayer is probably 36 inches including the pot.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 26, 2016)

Sweet thanks Lewis  A rough estimate was good enough for me thank you for  all the help and the advice :48:


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2016)

Budlight said:


> Sweet thanks Lewis  A rough estimate was good enough for me thank you for  all the help and the advice :48:



You are very welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 26, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Ha. Luckily that snow is what I will be checking for cloudy to Amber Trichomes.





very nice pics!! what very large green gorgeous fan leaves!! how do u keep them so green in flower??  VERY nice buds as well! ham, i almost never get more than 5 or 10% amber re what strain i am growing. only once did i ever get any real amount of amber. it was outdoors years ago. re leds, i read a growers comparison and he swore he got 1.49 grams per watt using a "diamond xml 150".. was wondering if u had any experience with their lights?? last, i tried using a couple of 3 gal. felt pots mixed in with my usual 5 gallons.  quickly noticed how much faster the 3 gallons dried. plants wanted water/ food every other day VS 4 or 5 days for the larger pot. in dirt it makes it tough to mix pot sizes in a good size tent. seems either gotta go 3 or 5. thoughts? THANKS!!


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> very nice pics!! what very large green gorgeous fan leaves!! how do u keep them so green in flower??  VERY nice buds as well! ham, i almost never get more than 5 or 10% amber re what strain i am growing. only once did i ever get any real amount of amber. it was outdoors years ago. re leds, i read a growers comparison and he swore he got 1.49 grams per watt using a "diamond xml 150".. was wondering if u had any experience with their lights?? last, i tried using a couple of 3 gal. felt pots mixed in with my usual 5 gallons.  quickly noticed how much faster the 3 gallons dried. plants wanted water/ food every other day VS 4 or 5 days for the larger pot. in dirt it makes it tough to mix pot sizes in a good size tent. seems either gotta go 3 or 5. thoughts? THANKS!!



Thanks grasshopper. The dark green is from feeding by eye rather than a feeding schedule. I like to push my plants with Nutrients. Always trying to push that edge where you get nute burn on the edges. I tend to feed a couple times a week until I see a burn on the tips of leaves. Then I dial it back a bit and try and keep the dark green. I also very rarely get more than 5 to 10 percent Amber. Sometimes I get nothing more than cloudy with an amber here and there. Never heard of those lights and yeah smart pots need way more watering. But I don't mind since plants always seem so much happier in them over plastic pots.  I don't use anything over one gallon in flower and my yields are good.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 27, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> >>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=999780&postcount=107


Nah I meant just the hammy OG...not the Goji x hammy og.


----------



## Locked (Dec 27, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Nah I meant just the hammy OG...not the Goji x hammy og.



Unfortunately she is long gone. There might be a couple of peeps hanging on to a cut of her.  Will see if I have any pics of her left.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 27, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks grasshopper. The dark green is from feeding by eye rather than a feeding schedule. I like to push my plants with Nutrients. Always trying to push that edge where you get nute burn on the edges. I tend to feed a couple times a week until I see a burn on the tips of leaves. Then I dial it back a bit and try and keep the dark green. I also very rarely get more than 5 to 10 percent Amber. Sometimes I get nothing more than cloudy with an amber here and there. Never heard of those lights and yeah smart pots need way more watering. But I don't mind since plants always seem so much happier in them over plastic pots.
> 
> I don't use anything over one gallon in flower and my yields are good.



they appear to look like 3 gallon felt pots in flower ham?? also noticed your hairs are still all white. to me they look like they could go another couple of weeks anyway. what am i missing?? also are u still using the 2 part feed regiment?? any supplements?? re the led, saw online, some guy did a well documented test using several new leds. he was shocked to find how much better the diamond xml did over the others. he was very convincing. almost bought one. thanks!!


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2016)

Grasshopper those are indeed one gallon smart pots.  I don't own bigger smart pots.  You are correct that I am a couple weeks out. I believe they are just hitting 8 weeks of flowering. 
I use General Hydroponics 3 part series and feed by eye.  No additives or supplements.


----------



## Locked (Dec 28, 2016)

Grasshopper those are indeed one gallon smart pots.  I don't own bigger smart pots.  You are correct that I am a couple weeks out. I believe they are just hitting 8 weeks of flowering. 
I use General Hydroponics 3 part series and feed by eye.  No additives or supplements.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 28, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Grasshopper those are indeed one gallon smart pots.  I don't own bigger smart pots.  You are correct that I am a couple weeks out. I believe they are just hitting 8 weeks of flowering.
> I use General Hydroponics 3 part series and feed by eye.  No additives or supplements.



thanks. my 1 gal. seems so tiny...   i am gonna try a full tent 3 gallon grow now. very impressed. also tempted to try your 3 part. would save me $$. what do u like, use for soil?? again thanks ham!!


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2016)

I use Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix. It is the only MG soil that does not have those time released nutrients in it.  I add a little extra perlite and some sweet lime to it.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 29, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I use Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix. It is the only MG soil that does not have those time released nutrients in it.  I add a little extra perlite and some sweet lime to it.



wow!! soo simple and works so well. thanks bud!


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 1, 2017)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I use Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix. It is the only MG soil that does not have those time released nutrients in it.  I add a little extra perlite and some sweet lime to it.



ever do biggger grows ham??


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> ever do biggger grows ham??



No. Not really.  I think if I were motivated and ambitious enough I would be a SCROG or SOG kinda guy.  I prefer smaller, wider plants than tall monsters.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 2, 2017)

Is The Patriot Here?


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> Is The Patriot Here?



No. I am running a Mars Light and a King LED.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 2, 2017)

Cool, Happy New year!


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 2, 2017)

Hamster Lewis said:


> No. Not really.  I think if I were motivated and ambitious enough I would be a SCROG or SOG kinda guy.  I prefer smaller, wider plants than tall monsters.



 i do love monsters outdoors, if u can stop mold.. yea, me too. would love to try scrog and veg for 8 weeks or more. someday...   gonna do a sog in 3 gallons. thanks to u mostly. be putting them in 12/12 in two weeks or so. if u were closer, i would love to partner up with u..  may have a thing coming. money, permit in hand. see if falls through. thanks!


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2017)

Pics from New Year's Eve. 

View attachment 20161231_195747.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195733.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195728.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195723.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195658.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195653.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195648.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195643.jpg


View attachment 20161231_195638.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 2, 2017)

WOW!! wanna try that strain. no fem seeds now...    2 more weeks, should even pop more. waiting for the chop..


----------



## Budlight (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey buddy just curious when I look at that light  it has the UV led do you think the UV one would kill bacteria and say fungus and mould or what do you think the UV light part of it is for


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Hey buddy just curious when I look at that light  it has the UV led do you think the UV one would kill bacteria and say fungus and mould or what do you think the UV light part of it is for



I honestly don't know.  Not sure just how much UV light you need to do that.  I figured it is in there to help with trich production.  Sorry I can't help more. 

I am on Vacay next week so lots of pics to come.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 5, 2017)

That's cool buddy hope you're having a good day :48:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 5, 2017)

have u tried drip trays on the 1 gal. felt pots to slow down drying time?? i tried them with the 5 gal. size years ago and the pots took too long to dry. also i have used many types of height adders, stands, 2 inch foam insulation etc.. this keeps my canopy somewhat uniform but my plants can't soakup over feed and water.. i noticed today the only felt pots with roots running all along the bottom, were just the few i never added any height adjustment to.. your thoughts ham?? thanks!! edit question; i use htgs cheapest flower bulb but replace every grow. costs about $150. per grow. what do u like for flower bulbs and do u use bulbs for 2 flower cycles?? thanks!!


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> have u tried drip trays on the 1 gal. felt pots to slow down drying time?? i tried them with the 5 gal. size years ago and the pots took too long to dry. also i have used many types of height adders, stands, 2 inch foam insulation etc.. this keeps my canopy somewhat uniform but my plants can't soakup over feed and water.. i noticed today the only felt pots with roots running all along the bottom, were just the few i never added any height adjustment to.. your thoughts ham?? thanks!! edit question; i use htgs cheapest flower bulb but replace every grow. costs about $150. per grow. what do u like for flower bulbs and do u use bulbs for 2 flower cycles?? thanks!!



Yes all my Smart Pots have drip trays under them so I can over water them just a bit and extend the time to they are dry again.  I alos have many things I use to even the canopy. I use coffee cans, other pots, etc. 

As for bulbs. I am all LED now in Flower. When I used to use HPS Bulbs I bought the cheapest bulbs from www.1000bulbs,com and just replaced a little more often. I would never pay 50 bucks for an HPS Bulb let alone 150.  jmo


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2017)

Pics from last night, 1-7-17. Taken with my new Galaxy S7. 

View attachment 20170108_002651.jpg


View attachment 20170108_002656.jpg


View attachment 20170108_002700.jpg


View attachment 20170108_002704.jpg


View attachment 20170108_002713.jpg


View attachment 20170108_002738.jpg


View attachment 20170108_002741.jpg


View attachment 20170108_002745.jpg


View attachment 20170108_002751.jpg


View attachment 20170108_003038.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 8, 2017)

Always a beautiful job my friend just love your plants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 8, 2017)

VERY NICE!!  I gotta try that strain. cant believe u can get that out of a one gal. pot.. i just filled my tent with 3 gallon felts. big cut for me. what do u like for scissors?? i love cutter bee and the honey bee by "EK TOOLS". sorry for all the questions ham.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 8, 2017)

Hamster.....seriously.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 8, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> VERY NICE!!  I gotta try that strain. cant believe u can get that out of a one gal. pot.. i just filled my tent with 3 gallon felts. big cut for me. what do u like for scissors?? i love cutter bee and the honey bee by "EK TOOLS". sorry for all the questions ham.


I love the three gallon felt pots.


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Hamster.....seriously.



Yes. It seems so.    &#128517;


----------



## Locked (Jan 9, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Always a beautiful job my friend just love your plants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks my friend.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 13, 2017)

You're killing it! Wish mine would hurry up n bud.


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> You're killing it! Wish mine would hurry up n bud.



Thanks Bro...appreciate the kind words. These look and smell killer.

Most likely taking down one maybe two plants this weekend. Will take pics.


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2017)

Took this one out of the Flower Tent last night. She will get chopped up tonight.  

My Larry OG cut x Larry OG.  Very lemony taste on the test bud. 

View attachment 20170113_233917.jpg


View attachment 20170113_233929.jpg


View attachment 20170113_233933.jpg


View attachment 20170113_233937.jpg


View attachment 20170113_233941.jpg


View attachment 20170113_234002.jpg


View attachment 20170113_234011.jpg


View attachment 20170113_234014.jpg


View attachment 20170113_234033.jpg


View attachment 20170113_234036.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice Hammy. Awesome


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2017)

The 6th picture down is my favorite shot. Just beautiful, are you frostier with your new light?  They look fabulous Hamster Lewis.


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Very nice Hammy. Awesome



Thanks my friend.


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> The 6th picture down is my favorite shot. Just beautiful, are you frostier with your new light?  They look fabulous Hamster Lewis.



Thanks Rose. Yes they do seem a bit frostier. The new light has been great.  Will be getting another one in the future.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 15, 2017)

That's insane! You getting any lavender scents from her? Reminds me of a lemon Larry I grew that smelled and tasted like lavender and lemons.

Good growing hammy!


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> That's insane! You getting any lavender scents from her? Reminds me of a lemon Larry I grew that smelled and tasted like lavender and lemons.
> 
> Good growing hammy!



Thanks...no lavender that I can tell. Heavy lemon scent. Reminds me of my Larry OG cut. Dense frosty nugz.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jan 16, 2017)

Hampster you should be growing for the whole damn country. Haven't seen anything that comes close to alot of your buds. Tip of the cap...sir


----------



## Locked (Jan 16, 2017)

Mountain209man said:


> Hampster you should be growing for the whole damn country. Haven't seen anything that comes close to alot of your buds. Tip of the cap...sir



Thank you kindly.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful. I got a king led I am using now. Had to get some LED shades to wear because the lights hurt my eyes(thanks for the suggestion rosebud). It isn't so much the perceived brightness I don't think as it is the wavelengths. Thanks for the tip. I hope to grow some works of art like you have.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 17, 2017)

That's crazy, really like those autumn colours coming through. Beautiful.


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> Beautiful. I got a king led I am using now. Had to get some LED shades to wear because the lights hurt my eyes(thanks for the suggestion rosebud). It isn't so much the perceived brightness I don't think as it is the wavelengths. Thanks for the tip. I hope to grow some works of art like you have.



Glad you are digging it.  I have had no complaints so far.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2017)

Hammy, ,yur making me a believer in LEDS Bro. Good job. .


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2017)

400watter said:


> That's crazy, really like those autumn colours coming through. Beautiful.



Thanks. New pics of her tonight I hope.  She looks stunning.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 28, 2017)

i found a pic of hammy!!


----------



## Budlight (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey buddy thought I'd pop in and say hi haven't seen you around lately hope things are good in your world :48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 4, 2017)

Beautiful larryog  cut x larry og


----------

